# Leaking near backflo valve



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Here's a couple pics







The black plastic cap is leaking. I have two. One I bought a brass plug to stop the leak. Now the other is leaking.

Is this a safety feature for the backflo valve? Does it mean there is a problem with the backflo valve?

The system is only 2 yrs old. Thanks


----------



## jduncan (Jul 22, 2017)

That flat head screw is the shutoff,,, turn it to twelve o'clock instead of one o'clock and see if it quits dripping


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

jduncan said:


> That flat head screw is the shutoff,,, turn it to twelve o'clock instead of one o'clock and see if it quits dripping


You Sir are a genius…..that was it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

He beat me to it. Good valve, I have the same one.


----------

